# THIRD ROW CHILD SEAT ?



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone bought the parts needed to install the rear child seat on an AR that wasn't equipped for 3rd row seat ? If so how involved & $$ to convert ?


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: THIRD ROW CHILD SEAT ? (tdiboy4)*

It's not too bad. The seats pop up on eBay now and then pretty cheap. The mount for the seat isn't cheap though. Someone on audiworld did it and posted the info. You can probably search for it. Genuinevwaudiparts.com has the parts breakdown.
http://genuinevwaudiparts.com/...gid=0


----------

